# Stikine River First Descent - 1985 Video



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice! I have read about american sportsman kayaking segments, and have wanted to see them. Thanks for sharing! Cool to see old school long boats heading through huge water!


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

That is some seriously big water - what flow is that footage at? Several times in the video the announcer says that rain has caused the river to rise so I am assuming that the flow is bigger at the end of the footage. Thanks for posting this


----------



## Force (Apr 27, 2004)

classic...i love the flagrant paddle twirls.


----------



## crowdaroundum (Jul 8, 2006)

That is awesome. High water for sure, the rock at entrance is almost covered. They put in above normal spot at Site Zed and ran the S$%t. No video can serve justice of that river


----------

